# Bidding on a cool project



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

That is awesome Pin!! That has to be challenging to layout without square edges.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Looking great!! I love it when flooring guy who knows what he is doing take charge! 
Customers should appreciate craftsman like pin, otherwise he has to look far and beyond to find a fine finish carpenter to do like this. I had seen they ended up with a mess more often since it is difficult to find one.
Way to go pin!!!:clap:


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> That is awesome Pin!! That has to be challenging to layout without square edges.



If you'll look closer, the top of the stringers were straight lined before the log was split in half. Layout was done & fit on a 2x12 to make the shop work easier. Gonna be a biatch hoisting this heavy sucker in place.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

pinwheel said:


> If you'll look closer, the top of the stringers were straight lined before the log was split in half. Layout was done & fit on a 2x12 to make the shop work easier. Gonna be a biatch hoisting this heavy sucker in place.


Gotcha. Photo looked liked both sides were curvy. None the less, still took a ton of skill and attention to make those stairs!


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

My hat is off to you sir. That's some awesome craftsmanship right there. :thumbup: Thanks for the pics


----------



## littlefred811 (Dec 16, 2012)

Boner inducing work!!! That is a sexy project, and no way in Hell I'm letting my wife see these shots. She'll want to move and get a house that needs a stairway like this.:thumbup:


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Damn fine. :thumbsup: Looks like it is a fun project. Nice to have something different come along to break up the monotony.


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow! nice work indeed. 

Red cedar! There must not be a moth within 50 miles of that shop. 

How did you get the face planed flat? Wide bed jointer? Is the stock green? Is that your shop?

You're the best flooring guy I've seen. 

Bob


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

Work is amazing. Like other i want to know about how you got those logs halved and joined. 

You'll have to let us know how all that goes together. I can't help but wonder if it may be a little too much to show "rustic" or "raw" or whatever the theme is. From the few photos i'm really wanting a plaster wall or something to give it some balance. im(worthless)o


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

That's a beautiful set of stairs pin, can't wait to see the railings


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Absolutely awesome work as usual Pin. I would love to do some work like that, just not much of an opportunity down here.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

duburban said:


> Work is amazing. Like other i want to know about how you got those logs halved and joined.


look post #39 picture 1. Looks like he used band saw to slice the logs into two.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice,
I especially like the steps.

-Scott


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Looks awesome Pin, you truly are a skilled craftsman!


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone. We feel really fortunate to have been asked to work on a project like this, with a client that's willing to let us exercise our creative abilities & pay us to do things we've never done. 





> B.Scott;1718691]Wow! nice work indeed.





> Red cedar! There must not be a moth within 50 miles of that shop.
> 
> How did you get the face planed flat? Wide bed jointer?


The stringers & treads came to me already split from the Amish in NW MO. I'm sure they used a bandsaw mill to split them, unsure what they used to smooth them, but knowing the amish, I'd say belt sanders & palm sanders. They're pretty liberal up there on the use of power tools. I also ordered them with the top edge flat.




> Is the stock green?


Air dried. I did not put a moisture meter to it. Cedar doesn't hold a lot of moisture for long. One nice thing about working with logs like this, is moisture isn't that big a deal, even if it continues to dry after complete, it's just gonna check. The splits are part of what gives this kinda work its character.



> Is that your shop?


Yes, that disaster is my shop. Hopefully this summer, I'll be moving to our new shop. (fingers crossed) Which I hope to organize better & keep cleaner. When I say that, my wife just rolls her eyes. She knows how I operate.:whistling



> You're the best flooring guy I've seen.


I don't know about all that, but thanks just the same.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Snobnd said:


> That's a beautiful set of stairs pin, *can't wait to see the railing*s


That makes 2 of us, cause I'm not exactly sure what we're doing there. This whole project has been by the seat of the pants. As we near completion on one phase of the project, we brainstorm with the client & make decisions on the next phase. I know we're planning to use cedar poles for the newels , but just on one side, the other side they want to leave open. He's kicking around maybe using barge rope instead of spindels.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

duburban said:


> Work is amazing. Like other i want to know about how you got those logs halved and joined.
> 
> You'll have to let us know how all that goes together. I can't help but wonder if it may be a little too much to show "rustic" or "raw" or whatever the theme is. *From the few photos i'm really wanting a plaster wall or something to give it some balance.* im(worthless)o



Me too. I tried to talk them into using scratched plaster (or whatever it's called, textured like in the mexican restaurants) & then using poles or beams to break it up, but she was adamant, she didn't want any drywall in the cabin. All wood. What's a feller to do, she's payin the bills.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

pinwheel said:


> That makes 2 of us, cause I'm not exactly sure what we're doing there. This whole project has been by the seat of the pants. As we near completion on one phase of the project, we brainstorm with the client & make decisions on the next phase. I know we're planning to use cedar poles for the newels , but just on one side, the other side they want to leave open. He's kicking around maybe using barge rope instead of spindels.


Not sure how the mix of the 2 materials would look. 

Keep the pictures coming


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Got to put in a couple more days on this job this week. Stairs are in. Handrails are roughed in. Newels on the balcony rail are set. Tomorrow I hope to get the rails & spindels done on the balcony & get everything sanded out & put together permanantly. then get a the first coat of clear on everything. By end of day Sat, hopefully the stairs & rails will be 100%. To say I'm stoked about how this stairway is coming together, would be an understatement. Can ya tell I've never done anything like this before?

Hopefully I'll have a bunch more pics by the end of the weekend. Cabinets are installed, just don't have pics. Barn tin wainscoating is installed, just needs clear coated.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

pinwheel said:


> Got to put in a couple more days on this job this week. Stairs are in. Handrails are roughed in. Newels on the balcony rail are set. Tomorrow I hope to get the rails & spindels done on the balcony & get everything sanded out & put together permanantly. then get a the first coat of clear on everything. By end of day Sat, hopefully the stairs & rails will be 100%. To say I'm stoked about how this stairway is coming together, would be an understatement. Can ya tell I've never done anything like this before?
> 
> Hopefully I'll have a bunch more pics by the end of the weekend. Cabinets are installed, just don't have pics. Barn tin wainscoating is installed, just needs clear coated.


That is some amazing work Pin. incredible workmanship. 

Those stairs look really steep in the photo!


----------

